# FMM Question!!



## shivabotas (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello! 

I am a US citizen, married to a Mexican citizen. We just moved to Mexico City, however, we drove over the border to Tijuana in a car, with no inspection, then we took a flight from TJ airport to D.F. I didn't fill out an FMM or anything because it was a domestic flight. 

I am now wondering, with no proof except for my plane ticket, how to proceed to aquire an FMM, and furthermore apply for permanent residency in Mexico. I would appreciate any insight anyone has to offer! Thanks! : )


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Talk to Immigration


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

…which is located at Av. Ejército Nacional 862, between Seneca and Platón. If you’re going by public transport, you can go to Metro Polanco, hop onto any bus going west on Horacio, and get off at Moliere, and walk two blocks north. Or, if you’re up for a somewhat longer walk, you can walk from the metro station.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So is your car sitting at the Tijuana airport?


----------

